
NYC Will Spend $249M on New Cops to Save $200M on Fare Evasion - ilamont
https://nyc.streetsblog.org/2019/11/14/mta-will-spend-249m-on-new-cops-to-save-200m-on-fare-evasion/
======
Bostonian
Probably a good idea, since such thieves are more likely than law-abiding
citizens to mug and otherwise harass people on the subway.

~~~
Porthos9K
Can you provide evidence for that assertion, or are you just heaping abuse
upon the poor because you think you can get away with it?

~~~
Bostonian
Not all poor people are fare evaders, so I am not abusing the "poor". People
who break some laws are more likely to break other laws too.

New York Post [https://nypost.com/2019/09/22/subway-crime-on-the-rise-
cops-...](https://nypost.com/2019/09/22/subway-crime-on-the-rise-cops-blame-
blas/) Several major subway crimes are on the rise September 22, 2019

The city’s subway system has seen increases in four major crimes so far this
year, including murder and rape — as cops say they feel “handcuffed” from
cracking down.

...

One high-ranking police source pinned part of the blame on Mayor Bill de
Blasio for pushing a hands-off approach that de-emphasizes busts for low-level
infractions such as fare-beating, even though they can uncover or discourage
more serious crimes.

“The mayor has handcuffed the police in enforcing the quality-of-life crimes
that we should enforce, and these guys know it now,” said the source.

“And all the fare-paying customers commuting to work have to suffer. There are
people down there picking pockets and sexually assaulting them.”

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __*

Here is an NYT story from this year.

Crime on the NYC subway has been rising.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/04/nyregion/nyc-subway-
crime...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/04/nyregion/nyc-subway-crime.html)
New York Tackled Subway Crime. But Is It Starting to Come Back? In January, a
sleeping rider was stabbed in the head with a screwdriver on New York City’s
subway. A month before that, a police officer fended off five homeless men who
attacked him on a train platform. And on Sunday afternoon, a man was fatally
shot at a subway station in Queens, the first recorded murder on the system in
six months.

The subway has come a long way since the dark days of the 1980s and 1990s when
violence was rampant and riders felt constant dread. The system has become
very safe, with just one murder on the subway last year compared with 26 in
1990.

But lately, riders are starting to feel less safe on the subway, a belief that
is often reinforced by a flood of complaints about the transit system, doled
out in real time on social media.

...

But data shows crime is heading in the wrong direction: Transit crimes were up
3.8 percent last year, according to the police, part of a slight rise since
2014. Still, there were only about 2,500 major crimes — including murders,
rapes and robberies — in the system last year, or about seven per day,
compared with nearly 17,500 transit crimes in 1990.

